# Fishing the CHaz river



## jester2844 (Mar 25, 2012)

My wife and I went out today in our new skiff today. The wind was blowing real hard but we made a good day out of it. Three keeper trout and I caught a large gar on an ultra light with 6lb line.


----------



## docgreen9 (Mar 27, 2011)

I love going out of Chaz .... You gotta watch out for the rocks. Big trout out there!!


----------

